# Multiple lights on in instrument cluster



## BeardedCruze (Oct 9, 2019)

Anybody?


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

When my battery was going out, I jumped it one morning and had all of the warning lights come on. I changed it the same day and it all cleared out. Its definitely from the low voltage. I would stick a new battery in it and make sure the terminal connections are secure. If the problem still persists, post up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

At minimum, I'd reboot the car by disconnecting the battery for a few minutes. Just make sure the driver's door is closed when you reconnect. 

Note that the Cruze has a ton of computers. Computers hate bad power. Bad battery = bad power. A few have commented that electrical gremlins disappeared after changing the battery.


----------



## BeardedCruze (Oct 9, 2019)

So I finally got a new battery and been running it for about 1k miles and nothing has changed. Starting to think it’s the BCM but I’m going to take it to a dealership and have it diagnosed before I start just replacing parts.


----------

